# Sibelius Sound Set Editor



## sbkp (Aug 9, 2007)

Has anyone got this and played around with it? If so, wanna compare notes on how to best make use of it with K2 and instrument banks?

For Sibelius 5, obviously


----------



## Scott Rogers (Aug 12, 2007)

..........


----------

